

Search engine and Django  - trusko

Hi,<p>I need to integrate search engine into Django application. Is anybody willing to share experience with any of them into Django application?<p>Thanks,<p>Tomas
======
snissn
i've had a pretty easy time integrating www.sphinxsearch.com w/ a few cakephp
applications

~~~
trusko
Thanks. I will look into that. I was reading about solr, lucene, sphinx etc. I
guess I just have to pick one.

